# Time-Shares Becoming Bigger Part of Disney's Lodging Portfolio



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 1, 2015)

Time-Shares Becoming Bigger Part of Disney's Lodging Portfolio - by Sandra Pedicini/ Business/ OrlandoSentinel.com

"Time-share suites are becoming a larger part of Walt Disney World's lodging portfolio.

The resort's number of hotel rooms has shrunk as its Polynesian Village Resort converts rooms in three of its buildings into 360 new time-share villas. It's the resort's largest-ever conversion of hotel rooms into units for its growing Disney Vacation Club.

Disney said in a statement it will continue to offer a wide variety of both hotel and vacation-club accommodations "to meet guest and market demand for expanded options."..."





George Skene, Orlando Sentinel


Richard


----------



## chriskre (Jan 1, 2015)

There are rumors that Wilderness Lodge is next to convert rooms to timeshare rooms.  

Apparently it makes more sense to Disney to do that than to reduce prices which are ever increasing on their hotel side.  

Now they won't have to reduce their prices cause there truly will be less hotel rooms available and they can continue to justify their high prices.  
It's all Mickey Math.  :ignore:

Having said that I can't wait to stay at Poly.  Maybe even do a small add on.


----------



## Doug7856 (Jan 24, 2015)

It also helps Bob Iger take tomorrow's profits today. The decreased revenue from the Parks will be the next CEO's problem.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't believe decreased revenue in Parks & Resorts is happening anytime soon.  Attendance is setting records, and per-cap spending is up. as is RevPAR.  A rising economic tide lifts all boats, apparently.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 25, 2015)

I toured the Poly timeshare units this week and it's mostly studios that sleep 5 with a double bathroom set up.  
They seem bigger than other studios on property.  Very efficient use of space and furniture.  

They were offering points to current members for $160 a point that will be going up to $165 very soon.


----------

